# Spider!!!



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This <strike>revolting</strike> creature has been living on my bathroom window for the last week & a half & I just cant bring myself to do anything about it! I have no idea what type it is, and I'm scared it may be poisonous, so I don't want to even attempt trying to catch it!

I think I might get my dad over to evict this guy! I feel sick just thinking about it!

[attachment=28364:spider_i.jpg]

[attachment=28365:spider_ii.jpg]


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*i just got goosebumps! 
i hate spiders so much........ :smstarz: :w00t: 

haha when i was younger i would ALWAYS call my dad in to kill even the tiniest spiders and he would say ...."Kaela what are you going to do when you grow up and don't live with us anymore??????"........


well needless to say ........we've had a spider in our bathroom too for the last 2 days and I waited til my parents visited yesterday...and once again sent my dad in to do the dirty work :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley: *


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:huh: how big is that spider? i also got goosebumps just looking at the pictures


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

I would definitely get out the sweeper and put the hose on it and suck that monster up!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is one of the creepiest things I've ever seen. I think Dede once posted a pic of a similar creature. Gross! Dare I ask - is it on the inside window or the outside? Yuck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That looks like a Huntsman to me Jac

http://www.austmus.gov.au/factsheets/huntsman_spiders.htm

We have them everywhere in Australia, they love living inside the house and are usually non threatening


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Australia has the biggest most extreme things ever! That is no exception. I agree, suck that son of a gun up with a vacum! LOL!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ewww, Ewww, Ewww :smscare2: I am not a fan in the least of spiders. They gross me out and give me that creepy crawly feeling :smscare2: I'd be getting my hubby after something like that too-like you with your dad-I would not go near it :brownbag:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda, it's on the INSIDE!! :smpullhair: 

I didn't think about the vacuum - but now that I have - my vacuum is bagless! eeeek! So I would just be moving it from where I can see it, into the 'unknown'! I think that would freak me out more!!

Janet, it's actually not that big, which is why I didn't think it was a huntsman (its odd - but Huntsmen don't actually freak me out too much, probably cause they are so huge, yet harmless) - it might be just a baby, but it sure has created itself a nice little web in there - there are even a couple of dead flies in it (I think I'm gonna puke!) I can't leave it like that, but I just can't bring myself to deal with it ...... I'm calling my dad!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Linda, it's on the INSIDE!! :smpullhair:[/B]


Shivers down my spine. I'd go to a hotel. Thank god I have a super I can call!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I KNEW I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. Now I'm going to be creeped out for a week. I think I would sell the house and move. haha


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hate spiders, sure hope I don't have nightmares


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I HATE spiders , that thing would be exterminated in minutes . My rule is , if I see it , it must DIE . Sarah :blink:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha, sounds like my sister, except she wouldnt be able to go into the room to get a picture, she makes our Mum (cause we still live at home) suck them up the vacuum cleaner when we have one inside, which is bagless also. And I have to change it when its full, and a lot of the time they will be alive still. Otherwise I get them on card or paper and put them outside. 

Its legs dont look much like a huntsman to me, not the front legs, they look too straight. That one looks creepy, and huntsmans dont look creepy, to me anyway.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm actually it does kinda look like a Banded Huntsman, I dont think we have those type in Tassie, I have only seen the common huntsman, especially when we get a new load of wood, then we are bound to get a few in the house.

Sorry for the extra post, but it wouldnt let me quick edit my post, it wouldnt load.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You guys are lucky! My dad is afraid of spiders! :brownbag: (and we tease him about it)! We had to kill our own. So get a shoe and smash away!!!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Linda, it's on the INSIDE!! :smpullhair:
> 
> I didn't think about the vacuum - but now that I have - my vacuum is bagless! eeeek! So I would just be moving it from where I can see it, into the 'unknown'! I think that would freak me out more!!
> 
> Janet, it's actually not that big, which is why I didn't think it was a huntsman (its odd - but Huntsmen don't actually freak me out too much, probably cause they are so huge, yet harmless) - it might be just a baby, but it sure has created itself a nice little web in there - there are even a couple of dead flies in it (I think I'm gonna puke!) I can't leave it like that, but I just can't bring myself to deal with it ...... I'm calling my dad![/B]


Oh ok, maybe you do need to toss him out of the house then just in case he roams and then you can't find him, it's fine when you can see them and know where they are but once they disappear it's the not knowing that could be a concern, I say if you can't turf him out get your dad to help ya


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> You guys are lucky! My dad is afraid of spiders! :brownbag: (and we tease him about it)! We had to kill our own. So get a shoe and smash away!!!
> 
> Judie & Jasmyne[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: lol!  Sorry, but funny!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

YUCK! Do you have a second bathroom so that you don't have to actually be in there with that revolting creature? I'm picturing a shower scene where the spder crawls up a wet leg or lands in sudsy hair. Eeek!

I have found that several squirts with a potent tub/shower cleaner usualy kills spiders. I have resorted to this technique because I can't bring myself to squish them with a shoe; I can't stand spider guts, and I'm afraid that it will attack me somehow.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: I don't like them either...CREEPY little buggers!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

> That looks like a Huntsman to me Jac
> 
> http://www.austmus.gov.au/factsheets/huntsman_spiders.htm
> 
> We have them everywhere in Australia, they love living inside the house and are usually non threatening [/B]




I just clicked on this link, and I'm VERY sorry that I did. I'm thoroughly creeped out now.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

JAC! With all the scary creatures you have down there, that one does not look "inviting" or "harmless" at all. Hope your Dad can evict him soon!

Shivering, 
Melanie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It looks to me like a sun spider. The last thing you want to do is smash it in the house. It splats all over. I'd vacuum the sucker up and then spray the holding tank with insectide.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

....oh i knew i shouldn't have opened this thread....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My son says it is too hairy to be a sunspider but I have seen hairy ones. I would still vacuum him up and spray insecide in your tank.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I think I'm about to be sick ..... but I did it!! All by myself!!!!

I got out the heavy duty 'outdoor' bug spray & used about half the can. My bathroom spider is no more! After I sprayed, he started to come out of his hidy hole .... so I sprayed some more of course, then squished him with the end of the can..... then it got a bit scary - (as if it wasn't horrific enough!) anyways, I had to kind of flick his half dead self into the sink (directly below) 'cause as IF I was ever going to actually touch it! - so using the end of the bug spray can, I flicked him into the sink ....... then turned the tap on FULL! he wouldn't go down!!! So I had to think quick .... I opened the cabinet & grabbed my eyebrow tweezers - grabbed him with the tweezers & took him straight outside to the bin! (gagging the entire time) I now have a bug spray mess to clean up, and need to buy me some new eyebrow tweezers.

You can see his web in this after I sprayed it.

[attachment=28655:spider_iv.jpg]

eww eww eww!!

[attachment=28656:spider_v.jpg]

I've got me some cleaning to do now .... but I think I might leave it a day or two ... or three, just to be sure - despite the fact I carried him out to the bin myself ... you just never know!! 

My window frame is FILTHY, thanks to this disgusting creature hindering me from cleaning!

All this took place with me alone, in the tiny bathroom, with the door closed so the puppies wouldn't get exposed to the fumes, so of course they were very upset about the bathroom door being closed, just adding to my stress!!!

eww eww eww! now I feel itchy!! I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jac, well done :aktion033: :aktion033: you now have disposed of your pesky invader, I think you are safe now. I am wondering though if in fact it was a huntsman, I have never known them to build a web at all so heaven knows what family he belonged to, but none the less he is now in the trash can, no longer will that particular little creep bother you  
I would suggest you get some of that outdoor surface insect spray and spray around the outside of your windows etc. I used to do that myself and it did stop most of the spiders etc from coming into the house.
We also do that here and it does keep the house bug free  We do have spiders here in Illinois, but from what I have seen so far none of them equal the size and threat of our good ole Aussie ones, they are so tiny, nothing like our trapdoors, funnel webs, red backs and huntsmen etc. :blink:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That's a wicked web! :w00t: I've never seen anything like that! What a ghastly spider that was. I feel utterly creeped out right now.

Thanks for updating us on the story - I've been thinking about you and that creature since I read your original post. I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good job, but Ewwww, I was gagging as I read that. Yuck, Yuck, Yuck :smscare2:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I reckon you should leave the spider web there - it's Halloween and what a realistic effect ..

The spider was nasty though - I hate them ... and I've seen some nasty ones in Australia - the funnel web was always my fear .. ok the redback too !!! but thank God I never ever met one close up.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

That is one wicked looking spider web! :w00t: Congratulations on your first spider kill!!! Spiders and webs usually don't freak me out but that one would if it was in my house!! 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

My family had a boat on the lake and it would attract nasty spiders. We started putting a jar full of moth balls inside the boat with a top full of holes and it eliminated the spider problem. If you put a couple of mouth balls inside your window seal it will keep the spiders away and now you can get mothballs in different scents like lavendar so that don't smell as badly.


----------



## BTK (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you using the pad method or taking it outdoors?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> Are you using the pad method or taking it outdoors?[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Yes, Jacqui, do tell us... and are you feeding it kibble, canned or raw?

I'm proud of you for tackling it yourself. Since moving into my very first apartment all by myself, I've had to become a grown up with bugs too! 

Josie says: She may squash the bugs, but you should've heard her scream when she saw the mouse!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am glad the MONSTER has been vanquished - that web would have sent me over the EDGE . Sarah P.S I always spray inside the bin as well , lest they start breathing again .


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i didn't read/look, but yay. it's dead. ick.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh....my.....GOD....that killing the spider story just about did me in. I would have had a nervous breakdown...the men in the white coats would have found me crouched in the corner drooling on myself.....

I'm glad you survived it!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You did it!!! I'm proud of you, girl! Can you imagine what he thought when he saw you coming??? You must have looked like a monster to him! 

Maybe you should become an exterminator......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff0000">I "respect" "HOUSE" spiders... I did not like the looks of THAT spider though. And I could never have killed it. I would have just put a jar over him and then cardboard or something and kept him in the jar and OUTSIDE it would have gone, WAY OUTSIDE.

I am shivering just looking at the web though. GADS Jac, you are one BRAVE gal.

Love to you!
Melanie</span>


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG you are brave!!!!!!!!! :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: THAT WEB IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad you got rid of it.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> This <strike>revolting</strike> creature has been living on my bathroom window for the last week & a half & I just cant bring myself to do anything about it! I have no idea what type it is, and I'm scared it may be poisonous, so I don't want to even attempt trying to catch it!
> 
> I think I might get my dad over to evict this guy! I feel sick just thinking about it!
> 
> ...


 I thought it looked more like the Black House Spider..here is some info about it. What do you think. Guess it doesn't matter much now since he has been sent to the Rainbow Bridge...do spiders go to the Rainbow Bridge? LOL!

*Black House Spider*

*Scientific Name: Badumna insignis*

*Other Common Names: Window Spider, Sheet-web Building Spider, *

*Species documented in 1872 by L. Koch.*
*Description*

Primarily black in colour, with lighter markings on the abdomen. Males grow to around 8 to 10mm in size, and females around 17 to 20mm.

Due to the body shape and overall appearance, this spider often gets confused with the venomous funnel-web spider. The funnel-web spider creates its nest at or below ground level, where as the black house spider will create its web usually as high as possible. 


*Reproduction/Lifecycle*

The average lifespan is approximately two years. 

*Habitat*

As the name suggests, the spider is often found building a nest in the cracks of window seals or parts on the outside of a house. It will often build its web in holes of bricks, or other exterior positions.

This spider is found across Australia. The web has funnels which sometimes confuses this spider with the funnel-web spider. 

Diet



Miscellaneous

Previously species name: Ixeuticus robustus.

Bite may cause mild illness and necrotising arachnidism. If bitten, please seek medical advice. 

Found in:

NSW,NT,QLD,SA,TAS,VIC,WA, 





<H3 align=center>Black House Spider Photos </H3><div align="center">
© australian-insects.com 
<div align="center">
© australian-insects.com

<div align="center">
© australian-insects.com


submit image


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Eeeeeek!!!!!! Babygirlmom, those were some HUGE pictures. Now I have the creepy crawlies and I'm not afraid of spiders... but giant spiders is a whole new ball game. LOL


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't know those were going to turn out so big in my post! It scared me when it came up. It wasn't that big on he website! Eeeks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: OMG, I'm about to faint :blink:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:smheat: Quick...get out the smelling salt!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I didn't know those were going to turn out so big in my post! It scared me when it came up. It wasn't that big on he website! Eeeks![/B]



OMG Baby Girl - that spider took up all my screen and it looks so real. I think you've nailed it - that is the spider in Jacs house. Ewww I've never seen that one before in all the years I have lived in Oz ....

Seek medical advice if bitten ???... great !!!!! Jacqui would love to read that !!!

I'm sick to my stomach and I hate spiders.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ewww Ewww Ewww at my very own post!!! My skin is crawling looking at these pictures!!!

I don't know that it was whatever that HUGE picture was - sorry, I couldnt absorb what it said, I was too busy scrolling quickly past it! But it wasn't black, it was brown - not that I was wasting any time getting a good look at it! I don't really care what it was - it's dead now!

Thanks everyone for your support, I still feel a bit sick even thinking about it - let alone thinking about cleaning that window at the weekend!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aah glad you got rid of him. We suck ours up the vacuum when they are too big for me to get on paper and take outside. But because they have been known to crawl back out, so we pop foil over the end...haha


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I so apologize for that big picture...it was grose & I didn't know it was going to be so big. I know what you mean about scrolling past it. Spiders freak me out....for that matter...anykind of bug!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*EEW, ICK, YUCK!! Ding dong the spiders dead!! 
Congratulations, don't know if I could have been that brave...bugs, but especially spiders freak me out!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------

